# Worrying Behavior After Water Change



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't been on these fourms for about a year. Thankfully, I haven't really needed to. Sadly, I'm worried about one of my fish.

I've had her about 3.5 years, and she's always been healthy and given me no scares. I changed her water yesterday, and shes been sitting on the bottom ever since. (besides comimg up for air) It seems like shes struggling to breath and swim. I know its not a problem with the new water because I used the same batch for my two other bettas, and they are doing fine. I can't see any obvious injuries on her, and she's been able to eat if I feed her while she is already at the top. This is just odd behavior for her. She's always been active and came straight up for food when I take off the lid. I've had bettas long enough to know when something's up. 

Could it be that she needs more time to get use to the water change now that she's older? 

Or maybe an injury from being transfered?

I know there's probably nothing I can do now, but I just want to make sure. I'd hate for her to die when there was something I could have done to improve her chances. :roll: Haha, Thanks.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I wasn't going to fill this out because I'm pretty sure something about the wter change is my problem, but I'll go ahead and give this a try. Can't hurt...

What size is your tank? 3Gallons

What temperature is your tank? 77 F

Does your tank have a filter? No

Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No

Is your tank heated? I heat it only in the winter, so no.

What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aniston (sp?) pellets and frozen bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? Every day 5ish pellets, bloodworms everyother week, fast once a week

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 100% once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? just conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
No

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Clinched fins
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? less active
When did you start noticing the symptoms? right after water change
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've had her 3.5 years, so she's probably 4ish?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

It might be old age catching up to her as far as her lethargy might go.

Everything sounds about right, but maybe try smaller water changes and keeping the water level lower? Like a a few 50%s a week instead of 1 100% a week.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

How is your fish doing? She may be constipated. Since you have had her so long, you probably know that as bettas age, they become slower and can become constipated more easily. What about feeding her a little less and see if that helps. Can you put a small ledge in the tank to help her stay near the top so that she does not have to work as hard to reach the surface? Just a few little changes that may help her feel better.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

I know you said you don't think it's the water because the others are fine. Are they as old as her? I still suspect it's a water problem, since it happened after you changed 100% of the water .

Get your water tested. The water quality may have changed through no fault of your own, and the water company will not inform you of these changes. It could be a pH change, hardness, or some other trace substance in the water source. You should be able to find some of this information on the water companys website or by calling them. Local petstores will likely test your water for free.

I also agree about smaller changes. I would change 20% every other day, or at least 2x50% weekly. Save 100% water changes for every other week or even once a month, it will be less stressful on your betta. There really is no need to change 100% of the water every week, especially with the amount of space your fish has.


----------



## AS91379 (Sep 25, 2011)

I just had the EXACT same thing happen to me. I added too warm of water to my fish's tank, and apparently, warm water has less oxygen. Try getting really cold water, leaving it out to get to room temperature, and using it for a 50% water change. It took my fish a good twelve+ hours before he started feeling better, so I wouldn't panic if she doesn't show drastic improvement right away.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. She is still not herself. However, she is eating well and swimming a bit. I don't have a water test kit, and I really don't think it is the water. I say this because she reacted instantly when I added her. She floated right to a plant when I poured the cup in. The temperature was the same as the cup water, so I'm leading to an injury that occured when I transfered her. I just feel like if it was the water and efected her so instantly it would hurt my other two as well. They're not young fish either (ones 2.5). 

And I'm curious as to why you brought up constipation? Do you believe this could be her problem, or was it just a general warning? I appriciate it either way. I'm not too worried about constipation though. Aniston (sp?) pellets are very small compared to other brands. Three in the afternoon and two in the morning has always been my routine, and I've never run into problems. She is still eating, and is not bloated. I don't think she's constipated.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Campbell said:


> And I'm curious as to why you brought up constipation? Do you believe this could be her problem, or was it just a general warning? I appriciate it either way.


I just mentioned constipation because betta seem to be prone to it. Symptoms of it are lethargy, lying at bottom of tank and lack of appetite. And like every living thing, as they age, bodily functions slow down. It was just suggested as something else to consider.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

**update**

So I know this thread is pretty much dead, but I have a few more questions. The fish has deteriorated even more since my original post. I've lowered her water level down to only two inches, but she still has trouble reaching the surface. She tries her hardest, nut its like some force or weight is pulling her down. I hate to watch her struggle just to reach air or food. *I'm begining to want to try epsom salt, but is it cruel to put her through the treatment at this age and stage?*


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

AS91379 said:


> I just had the EXACT same thing happen to me. I added too warm of water to my fish's tank, and apparently, warm water has less oxygen. Try getting really cold water, leaving it out to get to room temperature, and using it for a 50% water change. It took my fish a good twelve+ hours before he started feeling better, so I wouldn't panic if she doesn't show drastic improvement right away.


Bettas breathe from labyrinths, and warmer water is good for them.. 78-82*F. You should be acclimating them to water changes, and/or using thermometers to keep an eye on the water to avoid sudden fluxes of temp.


Campbell, if she doesn't show signs of SBD (laying to her side, going straight up and down, big belly) then I wouldn't use Epsom Salt. If she is struggling then 3-4 inches of water would be more helpful, along with warm water. You can PM Sakura8 or Oldfishlady and see if they have any more ideas, but honestly I think it's a mix of getting older and something else that may have happened. Did she bump into anything when you got her out? Or put her in her cup (if you used a net to catch her)? Something spooked her enough to stress her I believe =( Unsure what else you could do without putting her in more stress. 
Wish you the best.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I'm wondering why raising the water level would help her though? If she can't swim two inches, how could she swim four? She's finally stopped eating. I put the pellet right down in front of her or dangle a bloodworm in front of her with tweezers. Still nothing.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I know this thread is old, but I wanted to update it. It might help someone else, and itll help me keep track of progress/deteriation. 

I started an epsom salt treatment today. I also moved her to a very small container with 1.5 inches of water. I did this mainly because she hasn't eaten much in several days(just a bloodworm yesterday), and I want her to conserve her energy.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

She is still alive 24 hours after first epsom salt treatment. However, she seems worse. She lays her bottom half on the bottom of the tank whil the top half floats up.... I'm in the process of slowly raising the temp.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

How high of a dose of epsom salt are you using? I know it can safely go up to 3 tsp/gal.

This might be an end of life thing for her though since she's fairly old for a betta.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Pataflafla said:


> How high of a dose of epsom salt are you using? I know it can safely go up to 3 tsp/gal.
> 
> This might be an end of life thing for her though since she's fairly old for a betta.


 
I used 2.5 tsp to premix a gallon. I know it could be an end of life thing, but I'm worried it might not be. Therefore, there might be something to prevent it. If she hasn't improved or is still struggling in two days, I am going to seriously condiser euthanasia.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I took off the glass cover and added a wet towel instead. She seems to be more active now. She still is bend in apperance, but she is more responsive. This cover makes the air much more humid, so does that mean it could be a labyrinth injury causing her problems? I know it is far fetched, but I don't know what else would be improved with more humid air.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder what would cause a labrynth injury though. I don't think a water change would hurt her at all other than a bit of stress.

I guess just keep things extra humid for her and see if she improves more with it than she already has.


----------

